# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  طلب مساعدة

## طالبة علم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الكرام .. أشكركم خالص الشكر على هذه المبادرة الكريمة في مساعدة إخوانكم الطلاب والتي كانت سببا في إنضمامي لأعضاء هذا المنتدى..

أنا باحثة وأحتاج لبعض الدراسات السابقة التي تتوفر نسخ إلكترونية كاملة منها في موقع الجامعة الأردنية لكنني لم أستطع تحميلها كاملة لأني لست من طلاب الجامعة فآمل ممن يستطيع منكم مساعدتي في الحصول عليها..
والرسائل هي:

1- العنوان: تقييم كفايات معلمي الطلبة ذوي صعوبات التعلم في ضوء معايير الممارسة المهنية المعتمدة من مجلس الأطفال ذوي الحاجات الخاصة.

الملاحظات: رسالة جامعية (دكتوراة في التربية الخاصة) -- الجامعة الأردنية (عمان، الأردن)، كلية العلوم التربوية، 2005. 
الباحث: 	سمية محمد الشمايلة. 
اشراف: جمال سعيد الخطيب.
الموضوعات:  التربية الخاصة - الأردن.  ، معلمو التربية الخاصة - الأردن.  ، معلمو التربية الخاصة - التوجيه المهني.  ، معلمو التربية الخاصة - تدريب - الأردن.  ، معلمون - تقييم - الأردن ، صعوبات التعلم. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

2- العنوان:  تقييم فاعلية التكنولوجيا المساعدة من وجهة نظر المعوقين سمعيا في مراكز منطقة الجوف في المملكة العربية السعودية. 

الملاحظات: رسالة جامعية (ماجستير في التربية الخاصة) -- الجامعة الأردنية (عمان، الأردن)، كلية العلوم التربوية، قسم التربية الخاصة، 2007.  
الباحث: 	عبد العزيز بن خلف الشراري. 
اشراف:  أنس الخمرة.
الموضوعات:  أطفال معوقون سمعيا - تعلم و تعليم - السعودية.  ، حاسب إلكتروني - تعلم وتعليم.  ، تكنولوجيا التعليم 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

3- العنوان: تطوير استراتيجية لواقع تكافؤ الفرص التعليمية لطلبة مدارس التربية الخاصة في دولة الكويت. 
الملاحظات:  رسالة جامعية (دكتوراة في أصول التربية) -- الجامعة الاردنية (عمان، الأردن)، كلية العلوم التربوية، 2006. 
الباحث: 	جابر جزاع المطيري. 
اشراف:  محمد صايل الزيود،¬
الموضوعات:  التربية الخاصة - الكويت. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وهي موجودة على هذا الرابط لمكتبة الجامعة الأردنية

http://theses.ju.edu.jo/



أسأل الله أن يبارك لكم في أعماركم وأعمالكم وأن يعيننا وإياكم على تقديم ما يفيد..*

----------


## MR.X

اهلين فيكي نورتي المنتدى

بس  عندي سؤال اذا سمحتي؟
هل هذه الكتب موجودة فقط في مكتبة  الجامعة الاردنية فقط ؟

----------


## طالبة علم

*
نعم أخي الكريم لا توجد نسخ إلكترونية كاملة سوى في مكتبة الجامعة الأردنية*

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طالبة علم  
_
نعم أخي الكريم لا توجد نسخ إلكترونية كاملة سوى في مكتبة الجامعة الأردنية
_


 اذا بدك تعذريني شخصيا انا مش راح اقدر افيدك علشان انا مش طالب في الاردنية

بس اتوقع انو في اعضاء هون من طلاب الجامعة الاردنية وان شاء الله ما راح يقصرو .

----------


## adel maayah

يا ريت تعطينا عنوان الاطروحة لانه من الممكن ان نقدم مساعده لك 
وفي ضوء خبرتي لا اعتقد بان من حقك تحميل رسالة كاملة عن طريق مكتبة الجامعة الاردنية افضل شيء تزوري الجامعة وتصور الصفحات اللي تحتاجيها

----------


## طالبة علم

*أشكر للأخوة الكرام اهتمامهم.. 

وعناوين الرسائل مذكورة في الموضوع وهي متاحة على النت ويمكن تحميلها كاملة من قبل أي طالب في الجامعة..

آمل أن يساعدني أحدهم جزاه الله خيرا*

----------


## زهره التوليب

يا اختي متوفر لاعضاء الكليه فقط...يعني الدكاتره
لذلك مافي حل الا تروحي للمكتبه بنفسك وتصوري منها

----------


## طالبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا اسف ما اقدر افيدك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

بس اهلين فيكي بمنتدنا المتواضع  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------

